# Хочу поделиться радостью, совсем не болит спина



## самоедка (17 Авг 2012)

Хочу поделиться радостью.
Уже 1.5 месяца чувствую себя человеком. Не болит, совсем не болит спина.

Где и кого только не была со своими грыжами. Мануальщики, будь они неладны чуть не усадили меня в коляску.
Нейрохируги в один голос: только операция, иначе...
Честное слово, почти убедили. Но хвала Всевышнему, случайно будучи в гостях в Питере встретилась с доктором, который расказал о препарате Лонгливен. Искала в инете, обращалась к знакомым, никто ничего не знает и вдруг удача. Нашла! Через знакомых ждала из Японии почти 4месяца. Как получала, отдельная история, можно книгу писать.
Пришла здоровенная коробка в которой лежали 5 маленьких ампулок, но самое интересное, что шли они из Япони в фантастическом супер толи сейфе, толи холодильничке. По крайней мере когда открыли, ампулы были очень холодные. Ну да ладно.
Когда встретилась с тем доктором который говорил о лекарстве, он обалдел. Где нашли? Я рассказала о приключениях с поисками и пересылкой. Смеялись вдвоём.
Вообщем Юрий Александрович помог найти специалиста, который знал препарат и умел им пользоваться. И Итог-я ожила, не знаю как на долго, но в моём случае когда не было даже просвета и болело, болело, болело. Я -счастлива!!


----------



## Lari (17 Авг 2012)

самоедка написал(а):


> Хочу поделиться радостью.
> *.... Я -счастлива!!*



*ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!  *


----------



## Maus1984 (20 Авг 2012)

Дайте мне это лекарство счастье)


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (20 Авг 2012)

"Свежо предание, да верится с трудом". Вот уж эти самураи! Чего не придумают!


----------



## ylianovich (20 Авг 2012)

Вот это *доминанта*!!! да если бы Вы 4 месяца шли пешком к шаману , который живет в Тибете, и делает чудо эликсир - я думаю эффективность была бы меньше , а так- чудо из Японии, в чудо холодильнике, в чудо упаковке , да за приличные деньги, да еще и ни у кого нет- практически эликсир жизни... Молодец доктор, доминанта была правильная. Я как врач, рад за Вас, но это не значит что другим это поможет, к сожалению....


----------



## самоедка (21 Авг 2012)

Странная позиция у докторов-этого не может быть, потому, что не может быть никогда!!!
Чем лечите, уважаемые? И как? Как 10, 20, 30 лет назад ?
Диклофенак +витамины+успокоительное(редко)? Разве нет? Мануальная надо-не надо, физиотерапия на допотопных аппаратах.
Схемы рекомендуемые (читай утверждённые) Вашим минздравом?
Мне Вас искренне жаль...
К счастью есть ВРАЧИ читающие, интересующиеся тем, что происходит "У НИХ"... Старающиеся даже на свой страх и риск, РАБОТАТЬ ВО БЛАГО ПАЦИЕТА, рискуя попасть под очередную "охоту на ведьм".
Им низкий поклон, до земли.
Я прошла сквозь все круги ада, и мне можно судить о правильном враче и правильном методе. Ваше недоверие базируется на косности мышления, уж извините. Даже если я-прецидент, то ОТЛИЧНЫЙ!
Больше писать  не буду. Не хочу. А то найдётся кто нибудь, кто ещё посчитает, что я чья то "засланка" и у меня какой то интерес.

Всем здоровья!


----------



## Березка (21 Авг 2012)

самоедка написал(а):


> Странная позиция у докторов-этого не может быть, потому, что не может быть никогда!!!


Вы зря так горячитесь, ведь врачи верят фактам.
Посудите сами, если человек ничего не написал о своем заболевании, (как долго болит, что и как болит, чем лечились, какие обследования проходили), а просто:
- болела спина, выпила снадобье и выздоровела, создается впечатление, что чего-то не хватает в сообщении.

Кстати, у вас с одним  пользователем видимо один общий врач. https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/6659/.
 Только у него можно приобрести это чудо-средство.


----------



## noname (24 Авг 2012)

Рада за автора, но у самой месяца за 2,5 практически  полностью боли прошли при лечении обычными средствами и местными общеизвестными лекарствами. 
Всем желаю скорейшего выздоровления!


----------



## Maus1984 (26 Авг 2012)

А я ищу уже 12 лет свое счастье, в надежду все труднея и труднея верится.


----------

